# Anti Prorat v2.0 -- Remove Prorat Server from your computer now!



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everybody

thanks to who helped me to complete this software










Downloads:

Anti Prorat [0.38mb]
Video tutorials [1.3 mb]
password =

```
http://azpc.no-ip.org/
```
Mirros

Anti Prorat 2.0
Video Tuto

Anti Prorat 2.0
 Video Tuto​​


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

That is spam and is a trojan downlaoder by what it seems, reported to a moderator straight away,


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> That is spam and is a trojan downlaoder by what it seems, reported to a moderator straight away,


Did you read it at all? It may be spam (though I don't think AZPC wanted it to be, he/she was just sharing what TSG member helpeds her do  )but it is it is anti-ProRat software (ProRat is a trojan horse).

I even scanned it with a couple of AVs (because on her website it says shes had some hacking experiences....  ) and it was clean.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

lol I read trojan downloader.. how did he/she make those blue lines appear


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What makes you all think it is a virus or trojan 

nothing scanned detects is as bad and it's borderline whether it is spam so I'm inclined to leave it unless convinced to the contrary


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's 'special' text like ones in the Character Map (...Accessories > Sys Tools > Character Map), though I don't see them in the Character Map.....


----------



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

WOOOOW !!!
easy easy !!!

I didn't spam .. and this is not a virus -- I have a certificate from Softpedia of the version 1.0 ~from here~

and this is just an update !

why all people think in the wrong way 

anyway,,

thanks ferrija1  nice man!

some people should see the video tutorial I've made -- so they understand what is this


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Why is the video in RAR format? Some people may not be able to open it so I'd just zip it or leave it alone.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

password is in the code box in post #1

reason for RAR is it compresses better than winzip so smaller archives


----------



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Why is the video in RAR format? Some people may not be able to open it so I'd just zip it or leave it alone.


emm.. the original size of the vidoes is more than 160mb ( imagine !!!) 

so I compress it with WinRAR with the best method

and the reason for the rar password is because some rippers Hot-Link the videos link and stealing my bandwidth :down:

so..?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, I didn't even notice the size of the files.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

they are big, they must eb long too.


----------



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

Welldone guys.. I've got the 100% CLEAN from softpedia.com

here is the link to it: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Anti-prorat.shtml

good luck


----------

